# Ophthalmology Tech/Assistant



## amer_yasin@yahoo.com (Oct 11, 2011)

We are looking for a full time Doctor's Assistant /Tech in busy Ophthalmology office for Fairfax and Leesburg locations. The Candidate will be expected to assist the doctor with patient processing, performing tests such as Oct, Funds Photos and Visual Field etc. Medical assistant is expected to work some Saturdays. Great opportunity for an individual who enjoys interacting with people and is detail oriented.
To apply, please send email @
muhammad.yasin@novalasik.com


----------

